# not 1 BUT (2) Snow Birds for sale



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Snowblowers


If any members interested, found these this morning.

Not trying to spam, just help fellow brothers out. Cause Lord knows I need help.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

I would SO grab that S-224 if I was local!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

They are about an hour away from me.
Why the 224 and not the other Tim? You would pay a $120 for the one? Why?
Did you see that the 224 has solid BALD tires?

Is the 224 from the late 60's?
I guess the other is a 226? (6 hp 26" bucket?) from the 70's?

I would say a $100 for both would be a good deal, for starting my Snow Bird museum.

Keep them coming Joeee.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

The 224 is from 1961! The 5th Snowbird model introduced...so its an early one..the Yardman-Snowbird is from the early 70's.


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Keep them coming Joeee.


it's the least I could do since my mechanical skills are nonexistent


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

those have been for sale since last March. I was contemplating driving out and getting them, at the time the seller would not separate them. had to take both. it was a 4+ hour round trip, in a truck that gets 13mpg, through some nasty traffic in some areas of I-80, so I reluctantly passed on them. shortly later I found a 5/22 Yardman Snowbird locally for only $30 and bought that instead. 

the 4/22 is a 1st gen machine, the 6/26 is a 2nd gen machine.

the late model 6/26 would be an interesting machine to get. the bald tires on the early 4/22 shows it saw a ton of use. a testament to how durable those Snowbirds really are. 

FWIW, IMHO the 2nd generation Yardman Snowbird design, is a superior machine mechanically and from a service/maintenance aspect. It has the more powerful 6HP Tec. engine, the belts are easy to get at, on the back of the machine.

the 1st gen machine, has the classic body lines and sheetmetal covers.


----------



## Itakfule (Nov 25, 2014)

Wow this is interesting..

I have also learn much about best snow blowers known so far


----------

